# Turbo trainer motivational tips.



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys. I bought a road bike back in the late summer to regain some fitness but now that the winter is really here I am not getting out on the bike at all, and I am missing it. Also noticing what gains I had made rapidly diminishing.
So I decided to buy a turbo trainer so I am not completely back to square one when spring comes around. Does anyone have any tips to make it interesting and keep the motivation up? Should I get a computer for the back wheel to keep an eye on distances etc?


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Get a rear wheel computer with cadence, it means you can translate your workout to what speeds and pedal rotations you would be doing on the road.

It can be very boring on a turbo trainer and i have only used mine twice in 3 weeks.

I use mine in the garage listening to my ipod just but if you can use it indoors infront of a tv then thats alot better. Although if you use it indoors you may need a fan pointing at you to stop you overheating.

Definitely use it as much as you can but try to get out on the roads if its bright and dry enough to do so


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

try here for a programme, then get some good music going...

http://www.turbotraining.co.uk/turbo_trainer_sessions.php

I have the Spinervals DVDs which I used effectively the other winter. I'm trying to get out on the road as much as possible this winter instead though, as its far more effective IMHO.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Be interesting to know how you get on, almost decided to push the button on one after not being able to get out for weeks now.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd have said spend the money on a winter bike with mudguards and a set of decent winter leggings and gloves. 

I got rid of my TT after a couple of months as i just could not find the motivation for it no matter what i did. I find going out on the winter bike far more enjoyable and gives a better sense of satisfaction.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

TTs are funny old things. I've spent hours on the darn things over the years and they certainly have their place. For a training tool they are really useful as you can monitor your results without any outside influences such as road condition, weather conditions, etc etc. I'd recommend using the turbo training website that Bigpikle mentioned as I use it too and can second his recommendation. I'd also invest in a cadence sensor and, if possible...as they aren't cheap unfortunately, a power meter. The two give you complete feedback.

As far as boredom goes try DVDs, MP3s (on shuffle they are great for interval training...increase/decrease speed with tempo of the music...unless you love thrash metal...then I wouldn't bother as your legs will fall off after 10 minutes). The ideal is a Fortius from Tacx...ridiculously expensive but amazing fun. Saving for one as I speak.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I had one for a while, but now i just get out on my bike much more fun and this snow hasnt stopped me just invested in some snow tyres.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, and I will let you know how I get on after I have had it a while Rich.



chunkytfg said:


> I'd have said spend the money on a winter bike with mudguards and a set of decent winter leggings and gloves.
> 
> I got rid of my TT after a couple of months as i just could not find the motivation for it no matter what i did. I find going out on the winter bike far more enjoyable and gives a better sense of satisfaction.





robj20 said:


> I had one for a while, but now i just get out on my bike much more fun and this snow hasnt stopped me just invested in some snow tyres.


I have my old Stumpy that I am happy to use as a winter bike, and I have crap weather gear. The problem is it's dark when I go to work, it's dark when I get back, so that's monday to friday, and I sometimes have to do other stuff at the weekends
Going for a leisure/pleasure ride at night is not really an option for me and once a week, if that, is not enough to stop the cobwebs forming!
Hence the TT


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I bought a TT a few years ago and put my old road bike on it. I did quite a lot of time on it over the winter, and worked hard. I was really pi**ed the next spring though when I jumped on my bike again outside and it felt like I had done nothing for 6 months  

I suspect I didnt do enough or didnt work hard enough, but I remember sitting on the damn thing sweating my wotsits off for many an evening. TBH I havent really used it since and its sitting in my spare room, as my other bike is now a singlespeed for winter and hacking about etc. Probably not worth selling but unless I get another bike and can leave one set up over winter its probably not going to et too much use. Winter riding in the cold gusting winds is not much fun but it is damn good training for when the weather improves again :thumb:


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> I bought a TT a few years ago and put my old road bike on it. I did quite a lot of time on it over the winter, and worked hard. I was really pi**ed the next spring though when I jumped on my bike again outside and it felt like I had done nothing for 6 months


I've been there too mate  I agree with you that actually getting out on the bike where possible is highly preferable, however the TT will really help to keep some fitness going, but crucially not leg power imo.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Between the ages of 16-18 I was a highly motivated time trialler, used a turbo trainer in the garage with a fan and eventually turned out a 23 minute '10' on the road. Never did quite gte back to that level mind


----------

